# Rescued a betta



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

About 2 weeks ago we were helping a family friend move some stuff out of her apt. and her roommate had had a betta in a little bowl about the size of my fist and her roommate never showed up so my mom brought the betta home to me later that night along with a free 2.5g tank the family friend gave me so i cleaned the tank out went and found filter cartridges that fit the filter that came with it and stuck one of them in my established 29g to gather bacteria while i had the betta in a LARGE bowl(which he made a pretty decent sized bubble nest in) until i could finish setting the 2.5g up so i planted a few plants in it and then last night i rehomed the betta to the 2.5 and the betta seems to be very happy in his new home

the only problem i have is idk if i have a male or a female i think it is a male from the bubble nest but his fins arent nearly as long as the males i have seen before but they arent quite as short as the females i have seen either they are somewhere in the middle

and do you guys know what some good tank mate would be for him(or her) in the 2.5g i am planning on getting some cherry shrimp(after testing the waters with ghost shrimp to see how he reacts to shrimp) but i was wondering if there was anything else one could recommend to accompany him in his new home or is there no room


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

2.5G, nothing could go with him

it is definately a him if hes building a bubble nest. There are many different types of bettas. My wild plakat has very short fins.

You may be able to keep a few larger cherry shrimp, but bettas love any type of shrimp and they will definately become dinner.

Don't worry about a filter, just do frequent small water changes.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for the info about the gender i was almost positive he was a he from the bubble nest i just wasnt positive cause of the finnage

and ill just stick with him being alone with maybe adding some adult cherry shrimp and let him be their birth control so they wont get out of hand


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

justintrask said:


> 2.5G, nothing could go with him


Certainly. Shrimps will only be harassed to death. Snails will end up having their eyes and antennae bitten off.



> it is definately a him if hes building a bubble nest. There are many different types of bettas. My wild plakat has very short fins.


Bubblenests are not a surefire way to determine their genders. There have been cases of female bettas building bubblenests as well. The only way to accurately determine their gender is by searching for the egg spot found just below the gills. Females should have the white egg spot assuming they are 3 cm and over in size.



> Don't worry about a filter, just do frequent small water changes.


Could work either way.


----------

